# Kittens Photo Update !! NFC's



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

I haven't posted pics in a while so thought i would update you with the all the kittens progress

Abi's babies born 27th Jan

Pixie - now my keeper 









Freddie was Feronia! (male)

















Illusion (male)









Wolf (male)









Teddies babies born 8th Feb

Pudsey (female)









Pookie (female)









Pooh (female)









Paddington (Male)









Yogi (male)









thank you for looking


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

OMG I WANT THEM ALL!! lol soo cute!! :001_tt1: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Twincats (Feb 24, 2012)

OMG how cute are they?!!!! Absolutely beautiful, I want one!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_OMG im in love,,,,,,,i want one,,,,,,,:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: where do you live !!!!! lol_


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oooooh how cute are they :001_wub::001_wub: Super scrummy babies with such serious little faces 
I really love Freddie peering over his basket :001_tt1:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Absolutely adorable :001_wub:


----------



## LisaC1985 (Feb 3, 2012)

I love little Yogi


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely photos have they got homes yet or are they still young?
i see you have a pixie and freddie like me lol


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> lovely photos have they got homes yet or are they still young?
> i see you have a pixie and freddie like me lol


Hi Jenny

We have not advertised Teddi's litter yet although we have sold 1 and have intrest in another. Mum and the owner of the stud cat are keeping a female in partnership from the litter as the mating will never be repeated and the lines are very special

Abi's litter i am keeping Pixie and we have intrest in the others but nothing is secure yet as we feel the kittens are still to young for visitors


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Pudsey and Pooh for me please .:biggrin:,:biggrin:,:cornut:,,,_


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

So lovely


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

ShelybellyandTeamC said:


> OMG I WANT THEM ALL!! lol soo cute!! :001_tt1: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


i was going to say that :lol: but still....
i want them all pleeeeeeease they are gorg


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are all gorgeous, but Freddie is a little heartbreaker!!!


----------



## notsure (Sep 2, 2011)

Freddie is stunning....

I so wish I was in the market for another cat right now.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i know i'm not in the market with my lot all 11 of them 5 wegies included, but must admit anyone who is thinking of buying a wegie and it is their first, beware one of definitely not enough


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> i know i'm not in the market with my lot all 11 of them 5 wegies included, but must admit anyone who is thinking of buying a wegie and it is their first, beware one of definitely not enough


 i could not agree more


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

OMG I have died and gone to heaven :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

omg they r soooooooooo cute!!!!!!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Truly truly stunning babies!! I want them! Im coming with my big bag to steal them!!  :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------

